# Nav error after coding - FSC Needed?



## kseraj (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello Folks,

I coded my X5 to enable the following functions:

UK English
Tire Pressure
Close mirrors on Lock
Close trunk from remote and button

I am now getting the following error:

connect usb device with correct activation code to start navigation bmw

And navigation is not working anymore, anyone seen this before? Any solutions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## kseraj (Oct 12, 2016)

Trying to look up FSC info...


----------



## kancerus (Sep 22, 2017)

Did you end up getting this fixed? I am getting the same error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kancerus said:


> Did you end up getting this fixed? I am getting the same error.


PM sent.


----------



## Nezil (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm having the same issue with my M2. I'm planning to send a PM to @shawnsheridan, but have to post at least once before I can send a PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nezil said:


> I'm having the same issue with my M2. I'm planning to send a PM to @shawnsheridan, but have to post at least once before I can send a PM.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I've seen an issue with EVO ID5/ID6 where it lost map FSC after coding/programming session. Reapplying FSC fixed the issue.


----------



## Nezil (Nov 5, 2017)

2real4u said:


> I've seen an issue with EVO ID5/ID6 where it lost map FSC after coding/programming session. Reapplying FSC fixed the issue.


How do I reapply FSC?

So far the only suggestions I've received are paying money for a new map...surely that's not necessary on a three day old car!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nezil said:


> How do I reapply FSC?
> 
> So far the only suggestions I've received are paying money for a new map...surely that's not necessary on a three day old car!


No, not new map. You need the Map FSC Code on USB to fix.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You could also backup your FSCs with E-Sys before doing any changes, so that you have a backup FSC kit. You could then re-apply the FSC with E-Sys.


----------



## Nezil (Nov 5, 2017)

So would I be correct in saying that there are only 2 ways to solve this issue...

1. Give it to the dealer and have them fix it, and they'll no doubt wonder why it happened in the first place.

2. Pay Gerry for a filethat will unlock it over usb. 

There isn't a third option available using Esys to generate a file is there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nezil said:


> ...There isn't a third option available using Esys to generate a file is there?


You cannot generate an ID5/6 FSC Code.


----------



## Nezil (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok, and if I get this file from Gerry, will it only work one time, or always?

Will it activate my maps from automatic updates etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nezil said:


> Ok, and if I get this file from Gerry, will it only work one time, or always?
> 
> Will it activate my maps from automatic updates etc.


It can be used again if same thing happens again. It has no affect on Automatic Updates.


----------



## gaushell (Apr 12, 2009)

just had same issue on 2017 f23 after coding. how do i fix this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gaushell said:


> just had same issue on 2017 f23 after coding. how do i fix this?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## rcalvillo07 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have the same issue  after coding my F30 2016 with bimmercode I got this message:

“connect usb device with correct activation code to start navigation”

Any idea how to solve? Or with whom can I buy the activation code?

Regards
Rodolfo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rcalvillo07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the same issue  after coding my F30 2016 with bimmercode I got this message:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## theor32 (Feb 15, 2021)

[QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, θέση: 13446514, μέλος: 142175"]
Το PM στάλθηκε.
[/ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ, ΑΝ


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hello . I have the same problem . I have a BMW X5 f15 2017 . I update the al the ecu in my car and when I finish the map no work . I put the usb map 2020-1 with fsc code in usb but write ( connect usb device with correct activation code ) any idea ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

figa said:


> Just purchased a 2017 x6m in the USA imported from Canada. My navigation button is greyed out. Is this also related to an FSC code? Voice control is also an issue


Most likely. PM sent.


----------

